# "Check Lowbeam" error message fixed!



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

After upgrading from halogen to xenon headlights, I had the usual "check lowbeam" error message pop up every time I started the car, which was caused by the car looking for the resistance of a incandesant filament but not finding it and concluding that the bulb had burned out. I ignored the message for over a year, but finally got the boxes from Calypso Diver on the evil empire board because (1) I was tired of the message, (2) it was only $75 plus shipping for the boxes, (3) I was concerned about wear and tear on my pixels, which have already been replaced twice, and (4) I enjoy tampering with the car.

Install was easy, although it did, once again, remind me that my soldering skills have gone downhill quite a bit since electronics shop class in high school.

Well, what a nice change. It is sort of like when you have a fan on, or a computer with a fan, and you get used to the background noise, but then when you turn it off, it's like "ahhhh, silence." The absence of the error message makes me stare at the MID when I start the car, waiting for it to pop up. It's absence is strangely satisfying. And, just like when you give the car a good detail, it "runs better" now. Highly recommended.


----------

